# My new hedgie, Gidget!



## libraryhedgehog (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi everyone! I'm new here but I have been researching all of your wonderful hedgehog information to make sure that everything was right for my new hedgehog, Gidget! Thanks for all your help. I brought her home on Monday and she seems to be adjusting fairly well to her new home. Here are some pics:

[attachment=2:bgbnr0vs]gidget 1.jpg[/attachment:bgbnr0vs]
[attachment=1:bgbnr0vs]gidget 2.jpg[/attachment:bgbnr0vs]
[attachment=0:bgbnr0vs]gidget3.jpg[/attachment:bgbnr0vs]


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Awww, she's adorable!  Welcome to HC!


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Awww, she's adorable!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

What a cutie pie! Welcome to HHC! :mrgreen:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! Gidget is such a cute name. And she's adorable! I love her big pink ears. I also have a hedgie that matches my carpet. :lol: 
Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  ! Congrats on your hedgie! Gidget is stunning  !


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Just like the Taco Bell dog. (That's where you got the name, right? ;D ) She's cute, what a pretty colour. <3


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable.


----------



## libraryhedgehog (Sep 6, 2010)

Everyone, thank you so much! LarryT, Gidget has been using her CSW like crazy! I had to sneak up on her to watch her using it though, because she won't if someone is watching. She is so quirky! I'm so glad I was able to find this forum to know exactly what to get her. It has been invaluable so far and I look forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## libraryhedgehog (Sep 6, 2010)

Sela said:


> Just like the Taco Bell dog. (That's where you got the name, right? ;D ) She's cute, what a pretty colour. <3


Hi Sela,

Thanks! I love the taco bell dog! But actually, I got it from the movies/television show in the 1950s and 60s that were based on the book by Frederick Kohner. I used to watch the movies all the time with my mom when I was younger because they were some of her favorite movies as a kid also. I always thought Sandra Dee (she played Gidget in the first movie) was so small and cute and I just thought that would fit a hedgehog well. Gidget was a girl surfer, so I thought that I might make a little surf board and take pictures of her on it!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I love baby pictures!!! So small and adorable. They are so curious and have big ears! AWWWW! She really is too adorable. I love the name too!


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

So adorable, as if she's made to be a star! Look at her pose for the camera... I say she's adjusting VERY well! =)


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

She is just too cute! I love her color! Congratulations and welcome!


----------

